# Info needed on Meldahl dam



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

Hoping to get info from anyone who has fished Meldahl dam in the last couple months. I know last year, the rules changed and we could no longer fish the wall anymore and we couldn't even get as close as Bear creek (??) to the dam. I was just wondering if they have relaxed a little bit and at least let us fish up to the end of the long wall. I've got close to a 60 mile trip each way and would rather not waste a trip down there.

Scott


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I saw a few boats there last week. They weren't anchored or tied to the wall. They were constantly moving with their trolling motors. I only stayed a few minutes so I'm not sure if they got ran off or not. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

I was there the around Oct 10-11. I beached my boat(oh side) even with the end wall for about 30 min. Did not draw any fire. However the guy that did run up in the lockway did. As did the guy tied to the steps later on. There was also construction in the short lock. Off limits bouys are now set even with the steps across to the off limits mark on the KY shore.
Earlier this year I watched some knucklehead in a johnboat try to sneak in behind a barge exiting. He got run immediatley.

So much for all the cryin, cajoling, and politicin.


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Hello to all of the fishermen faithful & non faithful! I spoke with someone from the Army Corps Of Engineers (very cool & informative guy by the way) since hot sauger action is quickly approaching I needed to hear it from the horses mouth regarding fishing along the wall or close to the locks so he kindly sent me a map which showed the restricted areas (Yellow Lines starting at the edge of the wall) I've attached the map for all to see. At first they were going to only allow access to Bear Creek but because the public voiced their discontent they changed their mind. Also I was told that they are willing to try to let people fish along the wall if they move in ample time when barges approach but I assume it depends on who the lock master is and how he or she feels that day. I hope that none of us act like idiots and ruin the access we do have so please spread the word and encourage those you know to follow the rules. HAPPY FISHING & BE SAFE!








Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

So what is the verdict??? It sounds like, according to the photo, no lock wall access. Are you saying there is access to fish the lock wall? Has anyone tried to fish the lock wall areas lately, what happened? PT-63 said there were boats ran out of the lock area. Confusing??


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

I agree buddy it is confusing but I can only go by what he said. I plan on going in a couple of weeks and I can let you know if they are fully enforcing the rules or not. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

